# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Vanilla Beans??

## bullog

Any recent location for farming Vanilla Beans, they seem to be hardest to find cooking ingredient now??

----------


## Neymar

http://www.guildwars2guru.com/topic/...s-information/

Tried those places and it is rather successful to be honest.

----------

